# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ساری کجاست دقیقا؟؟ برای پزشکی؟؟؟ داخل شهر یا بیرون؟؟؟؟

## froozanian

کجاست

----------


## abcde

دانشکده هاش جدا هستن؟ فاصله هاشون چقدره؟ ( از هم و از پردیس اصلی مازندران )

----------


## علی..

سلام 15تا20کیلومتر ازشهر فاصله داره،فقط خوابگاه پسرا داخل دانشگاست وترم های بالای پزشکی بعدا میرن داخل شهر،برای خواهران فعلا داخل شهر اما امسال یاسال بعد میان داخل دانشگاه.

----------


## mohammadreza13

اقا این موضوع که دانشکده هيچ تعهدی در قبال خوابگاه ندارد
برای بیشتر دانشگاه ها نوشته شده
این یعنی چی؟ اخه همشون دیگه این نوشتن تو دفترچه پیوست

----------


## mohammadreza13

اقا این موضوع که دانشکده هيچ تعهدی در قبال خوابگاه ندارد
برای بیشتر دانشگاه ها نوشته شده
این یعنی چی؟ اخه همشون دیگه این نوشتن تو دفترچه پیوست

----------


## علی..

سلام دانشکده هانزدیک هم،فقط پرستاریش داخل شهرهست.پردیس جدانداره تاجایی که بنده اطلاع دارم

----------


## علی..

> اقا این موضوع که دانشکده هيچ تعهدی در قبال خوابگاه ندارد
> برای بیشتر دانشگاه ها نوشته شده
> این یعنی چی؟ اخه همشون دیگه این نوشتن تو دفترچه پیوست


سلام اینو میگن که اگر خوابگاه ندن بهتون نتونید اعتراض کنید اماخوابگاه دارن ومعمولا خوابگاه میدن
امااونایی که جلوشون مینوسه خوابگاه ندارد کلابه هیچ کس خوابگاه نمیدن.

----------


## collage

دانشگاه خوبیه

----------


## collage

دانشگاش تو منطقه شهری هست.

----------

